# 200 packets of rolos required



## daveccork

I have a friend who needs 200 57g packets of rolos (don't ask!!! not to eat though....... part of a romantic gesture). Problem is the packets have now changed to 52g and this will cause him some major inconvenience. (change happened in last few weeks as far as i can gather)

any reps/shopkeepers/saviours out there who would have some in stock or could give some suggestions as to how i will source these?

I have tried a cash and carry and 2 local supermarkets to no avail. One of the supermarkets is going to try and check with a rep and get back to me but i need to know asap so any suggestions / help very welcome.


----------



## Caveat

You could always just contact Nestlé? Think they are based in Tallaght.


----------



## bacchus

Will 220 packets @ 52g not do the job instead of 200 @ 57g?


----------



## daveccork

nope sorry - its the size of the packet (tube) and not the weight that is the key.


----------



## daveccork

thanks caveat i will try then there now (I am based in Cork so hopefully if they can help I will be able to arrange something with them)


----------



## ClubMan

daveccork said:


> nope sorry - its the size of the packet (tube) and not the weight that is the key.


Oohh, er Matron!


----------



## z105

So size does matter then !


----------



## swordshead

Ah whats the romantic gesture..dyin to know!


----------



## quinno

I thought it was the last one that counted?


----------



## Jock04

swordshead said:


> Ah whats the romantic gesture..dyin to know!


 

Hopefully not something where cheese would be more appropriate than sweets.


----------



## Kerak

you cant just leave us wondering 

or maybe wondering  is more fun


----------



## efm

I know - he'll tell her he's hidden an enagement ring in one of the rolo's but she'll have to eat them all to find it - the point being that he'll still love her when she's fat and spotty from all the chocolate!

No?


----------



## car

> I know - he'll tell her he's hidden an enagement ring in one of the rolo's but she'll have to eat them all to find it - the point being that he'll still love her when she's fat and spotty from all the chocolate!
> 
> No?


 I dont know about this, sounds more like an escape strategy,  when she's fat and spotty from all the chocolate he can make his excuses and leave.   the lesser weighted rolo packets might not get her over the edge.


----------



## efm

car said:


> ..... the lesser weighted rolo packets might not get her over the edge.


 

Very good!


----------



## jrewing

car said:


> I dont know about this, sounds more like an escape strategy, when she's fat and spotty from all the chocolate he can make his excuses and leave. the lesser weighted rolo packets might not get her over the edge.


 
LOL


----------



## daveccork

thanks for all the helpfull comments and input (sincere thanks to some people, sacasm to others) you know who you are !!!!!  )

anyways ......... i found my 200 packs of rolos. mangans cash and carry in cork.


----------



## Ciadan

Quote:
I know - he'll tell her he's hidden an enagement ring in one of the rolo's but she'll have to eat them all to find it - the point being that he'll still love her when she's fat and spotty from all the chocolate!

No? 


car said:


> I dont know about this, sounds more like an escape strategy, when she's fat and spotty from all the chocolate he can make his excuses and leave. the lesser weighted rolo packets might not get her over the edge.


----------



## foxylady

daveccork said:


> thanks for all the helpfull comments and input (sincere thanks to some people, sacasm to others) you know who you are !!!!!  )
> 
> anyways ......... i found my 200 packs of rolos. mangans cash and carry in cork.


 
Well what are they for the suspense is killing me???


----------



## swordshead

foxylady said:


> Well what are they for the suspense is killing me???


I know...all day wondering what the romantic gesture was aaw..!!!


----------



## carpedeum

daveccork said:


> nope sorry - its the size of the packet (tube) and not the weight that is the key.


 
Yep, we can vouch that this is critical. To max out on the effect it is very important to have alternative packets polarize each other on opposite ends (similar to batteries). Nestle have known this for years and I believe the scientific research is kept in a safe at their HQ, in Switzerland I think.


----------



## ninsaga

...and all because the lady loves ...no wait...wrong choco's sorry


----------



## Traceybere

well what was the gesture????


----------



## decembersal

Did she say yes?? or rollover?


----------



## ClubMan

Men are from Mars, women are from _Venus_?


----------



## Slaphead

Good idea to test a potential wife, if she eats all the rolo's tell her where to go. If not you know she'll keep her figure.


----------



## so-crates

sounds like a construction job to me. Bet he has a drawing and a plan and had based it all on a standard size of rolo packet and then the dastardly manufacturers tried to get him to buy 400 packets cos they changed size half way through.

If she had to eat through that many packets of rolos to find the ring she might chuck him while talking to God on the big white telephone!


----------



## swordshead

This is buggin me now..i want to know what hes doin!!!! Probably be soo boring when he does eventually tell us..


----------



## spinal_tap

I believe Marianne Faithfull was well known for Mars bar parties in her day.

Davecork, however .....


----------



## bazermc

That has to be the weirdest request ever in the history of AAM


----------



## daveccork

Hi guys, my god there is a lot of interest in this 

Well if it was my "romantic gesture" I would tell ye all ............not that romantic anyway just nice!!!............. unfortunately it is a friend who needs the rolos. Maybe his OH uses this forum so I don't want to give it away. I'll tell ye all in January.


----------



## Megan

daveccork said:


> Hi guys, my god there is a lot of interest in this
> 
> Well if it was my "romantic gesture" I would tell ye all ............not that romantic anyway just nice!!!............. unfortunately it is a friend who needs the rolos. Maybe his OH uses this forum so I don't want to give it away. I'll tell ye all in January.



Will the 200 packets of rolos be hanging around until January if so he will need to put a health warning on them.


----------



## ClubMan

spinal_tap said:


> Mars bar parties


Did you type an 'r' where you meant an 'n'?


----------



## swordshead

daveccork said:


> I'll tell ye all in January.


Ah g'wan g'wan g'wan....sure theres millions of daves from cork hows she goin to know its you???!!!!!!!


----------



## gipimann

Will we have to watch the front page of "d'Examiner" to find out....?


----------



## BlueSpud

Sounds like the lovely people at Nestle have eaten a rolo out of every packet.  I am sure those lovely people have reduced the price accordingly.


----------



## PMI

Seems to me Mangans might have sold you old stock.  They propably won't work.


----------



## TDON

Heard about a wedding recently in Kildare where all the guests got a pkt of Rolos as a favour with "welcome to "x" & "y" big day, thanks for coming" (something along those lines) Was that it???


----------



## Megan

TDON said:


> Heard about a wedding recently in Kildare where all the guests got a pkt of Rolos as a favour with "welcome to "x" & "y" big day, thanks for coming" (something along those lines) Was that it???



Doubt it - he did say he will tell us in January?


----------



## foxylady

Maybe he's going to spell out will you marry me in rolos???


----------



## shootingstar

Havealaugh said:


> So size does matter then !



You`ve only figured this out now??? he he 




Slaphead said:


> Good idea to test a potential wife, if she eats all the rolo's tell her where to go.



 and you are gods gift i presume? 




daveccork said:


> unfortunately it is a friend who needs the rolos. Maybe his OH uses this forum so I don't want to give it away. I'll tell ye all in January.



it could be Mr SS asking about the rolo`s??? ya... right!


----------



## Megan

Any news???


----------



## ClubMan

I'm hoping it's not a _Rolo _version of  and the original poster has gone to ground!


----------



## PM1234

I was hoping this thread would resurrect. C'mon OP spill the beans soon please or should that be rolos.....


----------



## Bgirl

any news?


----------



## foxylady

Are we ever going to find out what the rolos were for????


----------



## Caveat

Are they for tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Megan

daveccork said:


> Hi guys, my god there is a lot of interest in this
> 
> Well if it was my "romantic gesture" I would tell ye all ............not that romantic anyway just nice!!!............. unfortunately it is a friend who needs the rolos. Maybe his OH uses this forum so I don't want to give it away. I'll tell ye all in January.



Daveccork,
You promised your would tell us in January - it is now February. Please tell us tomorrow and make all our Valentines????
I have my packet of rolos in the fridge for tomorrow.


----------



## pc7

honestly can we have the answer now!


----------



## ClubMan

Death by chocolate?


----------



## dodo

What ever happens please do not close this thread until we get to the end of the saga,


----------



## stir crazy

maybe the happy couple are still eating ?


----------



## Vanilla

No OP said they were not for eating. Personally I think this thread has run its course and should be closed.


----------



## Purple

dodo said:


> What ever happens please do not close this thread until we get to the end of the saga,





Vanilla said:


> No OP said they were not for eating. Personally I think this thread has run its course and should be closed.


----------



## Vanilla

Yes, je suis tres bored of this now. I think someone should open a new thread called ' Best original newcomers name' and I would nominate 'TurnsOutIwas' if my attention span has not finished by then.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> Yes, je suis tres bored of this now. I think someone should open a new thread called ' Best original newcomers name' and I would nominate 'TurnsOutIwas' if my attention span has not finished by then.


 How about a thread called "The most unusual use for 200 packets of Rolos"?


----------



## Vanilla

No, still boring. Now, 'TurnsOutIWas'- there's a story...


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> No, still boring. Now, 'TurnsOutIWas'- there's a story...



With comments like that Dave will never be back...


----------



## Vanilla

Dave is an accountant. Shall I go on?


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> Yes, je suis tres bored of this now. I think someone should open a new thread called ' Best original newcomers name' and I would nominate 'TurnsOutIwas' if my attention span has not finished by then.


 
Wow, good night for new names- latest newcomer 'nauty nurse' step up and take a bow.


----------



## stir crazy

Vanilla said:


> Dave is an accountant. Shall I go on?



 lol 



Vanilla said:


> No OP said they were not for eating. Personally I think this thread has run its course and should be closed.



Oh No! Please dont' let the OP off the hook ! Sooner or later he will return when he wants to know something else and when that happens we will be waiting for him


----------



## Sue Ellen

Can't stop laughing at how nosey you lot are


----------



## pc7

I think we should all pm the op for an answer so when he next logs on he'll have to tell us!


----------



## joanmul

If he PMs you back will you let us know what the answer was?


----------



## joanmul

sueellen said:


> Can't stop laughing at how nosey you lot are


Well he did say he'd tell us in January. Maybe he thought we'd have forgotten all about it.


----------



## Purple

sueellen said:


> Can't stop laughing at how nosey you lot are



Why?


----------



## Sue Ellen

Purple said:


> Why?



Because who at the end of the day gives a damn what the rolos were needed for.  The thread started back in October, 4 pages later its still goin on and as dave is still around it looks as if he has no intentions of reporting back


----------



## Megan

sueellen said:


> Because who at the end of the day gives a damn what the rolos were needed for.  The thread started back in October, 4 pages later its still goin on and as dave is still around it looks as if he has no intentions of reporting back


How do you know that Dave is still around on Askaboutmoney? I don't think he has posted since early January.


----------



## efm

Megan said:


> How do you know that Dave is still around on Askaboutmoney? I don't think he has posted since early January.


 
Where is Dave? Is he still in Cork? Is he ok? Was he buried under a mountain of rolos? ....oh my God what if the rolos were a cry for help!!

Won't somebody think of the children??????


----------



## swordshead

Good god will yis all stop embarrassing yourselves,you're askin him the wrong way
Daaaaaave.....pleeeeeeeeeeeease answer...what were the Rolos for????*

*Dont think i embarrassed myself or look desperate in any way


----------



## redstar

Reminds me of HAL in ''2001 - A Space Odyssey"

_HAL: "Just what do you think you're doing, Dave? Dave, I really think I'm entitled to an answer to that question"_


----------



## Sue Ellen

Megan said:


> How do you know that Dave is still around on Askaboutmoney? I don't think he has posted since early January.



The last activity section on someone's profile tells you when they last logged in.


----------



## Megan

sueellen said:


> The last activity section on someone's profile tells you when they last logged in.



Thanks Sueellen I have learned something new.


----------



## Simeon

He was back on 04.03.2007 and still not a geek. Perhaps he was hospitalised after being roloed over. Or worse still, the object of the romantic gesture may have taken things into her own hands, so to speak, and massaged his number.


----------



## eileen alana

Why don't you just pm him


----------



## greenfield

Its Friday, I am sitting here wishing I had some chocolate, and Dave and his bleedin' rolos came into my mind - does anyone know what he did with them?


----------



## z103

I PM'd him and found out the answer.


----------



## PM1234

leghorn said:


> I PM'd him and found out the answer.




You're rising us to try and make everyone pm him!!! 

Now I'm rising you in order to find out the answer 

For the love of God please make up the most imaginative story ever to satisfy my curiosity. I've been waiting endlessly for the answer!


----------



## ClubMan

This is like LA Confidential at this stage...


----------



## Jock04

Simeon said:


> He was back on 04.03.2007 and still not a geek.


 

Well, I'm sure he'll be pleased to hear that.


----------



## ninsaga

....eeeh update from Dave - 200 packets of Rolo's found...... clothes no longer fitting as they used to........


----------



## Hoagy

Going back to the original post............



daveccork said:


> I have a friend who needs 200 57g packets of rolos (don't ask!!! not to eat though....... part of a romantic gesture). Problem is the packets have now changed to 52g and this will cause him some major inconvenience.


 
Which was then clarified................



daveccork said:


> nope sorry - its the size of the packet (tube) and not the weight that is the key.


 
So it's something to do with the size of the packet changing.
Diligent internet research has yielded the info that a 57g packet contains 11 Rolos, so presumably the 52g packet contains 10 Rolos, unless they've made the Rolos themselves smaller.
(It makes you wonder if they reduced the price at the same time)

A single Rolo is 13mm high, so 200 of the new packs would be 2.6mtrs shorter than the old packs if laid end to end.

Now you just have to figure out why that matters.

(Also, when you buy one of the new packets has the last Rolo already been removed?)


----------



## Caveat

Hoagy said:


> Now you just have to figure out why that matters.


 
Nah...you can do that Hoagy - you're doing well so far


----------



## ClubMan

> its the size of the packet (tube) and not the weight that is the key.


My wife tells me that all the time too funnily enough.


----------



## Welfarite

Hoagy, you definitely have too much time of your hands!

Could Dave really be an employee of Nestlé who has started a subtle and sublime advertising campaign through this thread?If so, it's working!


----------



## tallpaul

Welfarite said:


> Hoagy, you definitely have too much time of your hands!
> 
> Could Dave really be an employee of Nestlé who has started a subtle and sublime advertising campaign through this thread?If so, it's working!


 
Not by clearly identifying that packets of Rolos are now smaller than before.  (I wonder are they the same price as before??)


----------



## gipimann

Hoagy said:


> (Also, when you buy one of the new packets has the last Rolo already been removed?)


 
Hoagy, worry not, the missing rolo was taken from the top of the packet, so it's the first rolo not the last that's gone.......


----------



## pc7

Ah for fecks sake when I seen the thread highlighted again I thought we'd gotten an answer!


----------



## Sue Ellen

sueellen said:


> Can't stop laughing at how nosey you lot are



Page 5 and they're still goin' on about it.  Sad or wha .................


----------



## Marcecie

I even sent him a PM but no reply


----------



## so-crates

Please Dave!! Have mercy on us poor nosy people! You promised to tell us, are you trying to tell us that Cork men can't be trusted? I don't believe you....


----------



## Deirdra

Couldn't Clubman or some other of the Mods, go in and 'hi-jack' Dave's identity and spin us some type of yarn to put us out of our misery?

Seems obvious Dave ain't coming back, he used up AAM posters' ideas and did what what needed to be done with the rolos....


----------



## so-crates

leghorn said:


> I PM'd him and found out the answer.


 
Or mebbe leghorn will be willing to share?...


----------



## RichInSpirit

Interesting thread.


----------

